# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Shaking with panic attacks

## Flavor

Does anybody get shaky legs and hands from anxiety and panic attacks?

----------


## Cuchculan

Is all normal. Can come on like a rush whilst your anxiety is high. Good example would be me in a post office that is packed. I always have to sign the screen. My hands do be shaking. My legs are just as bad. Once out of there I can calm myself back down again. It is one of the most common symptoms of anxiety.

----------


## TuanJie

I wonder how visible my panic attacks would be for the outside world. It seems introversion even carries over into this area. It's mostly an internal/mental thing for me. I tense up physically. Also my legs. My attacks mostly occur when I'm alone, which I am most of the time.

----------


## Otherside

Mine are visible when it's pretty bad. Wish it wasn't...

----------

